# [New*] Download Windows 7 Boot Screen for Windows Vista



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 5, 2008)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Windows%207/Windows7logo.png

Guys

Yesterday I posted about a boot screen for Windows XP which looks similar to Windows 7 boot screen. Some of you liked it and some didnt.

A few people requested me to create another one for Windows Vista and I'm glad to announce that now its available.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/VistaVG_Seven_Boot_Screen_for_Vista.png
There are some limitations with Windows Vista boot screen and we can’t have a moving progressbar in the boot screen. So the glow inside the progressbar will not move.

You can download the new boot screen from following link:

*Download Windows 7 Boot Screen for Vista
*
*How to Instructions*

I hope you'll like it.


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 5, 2008)

Now this is more like it! If only it moved....


----------



## azzu (Nov 6, 2008)

It wud hav been even cool if it had move
any way it still looks cool
and y not a moving one for XP ??


----------



## desiibond (Nov 6, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Windows%207/Windows7logo.png
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...




Sorry for off topic question. Did you get a chance to test windows 7?


----------

